# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Hover Camera, self-flying camera, Zero Zero Robotics Inc., Beijing, China

## Airicist

Developer - Zero Zero Robotics Inc.

gethover.com

youtube.com/@hovercamerachile9648

facebook.com/hovercamera

twitter.com/hovercameracl

instagram.com/hovercamera.cl

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Hover Camera, the self-flying camera anyone can use

Published on Apr 26, 2016




> Hover Camera is the first autonomous flying camera of its kind that's truly safe, portable, and easy-to-use. 
> 
> Powering Hover Camera's ease of use is Embedded AI, Zero Zero Robotics' groundbreaking technology that packs a suite of AI algorithms into a tiny circuit board.

----------


## Airicist

Zero Zero Robotics Hover Camera: hands-on

Published on Apr 26, 2016

"Hover Camera is a safe and foldable drone that follows you"
You can grab it any way you want without hurting yourself.

by Richard Lai 
April 26, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Hover Camera is a follow drone for selfies

Published on Jun 28, 2016




> Hover Camera is a drone that helps you take photos and videos of yourself all by yourself.

----------


## Airicist

Tested: Hover Camera quadcopter drone

Published on Oct 14, 2016




> We review the Hover Camera Passport, a lightweight foldable quadcopter that uses computer vision technology to track your face and body as it flies around you. We love its sturdy compact design and ease of use, and take the drone out for test flights around the city. Here's what we think of the resulting footage.

----------


## Airicist

They Call It The Hover Camera...

Published on Oct 19, 2016




> Had the chance to check out the new Hover camera. This is a cool folding drone that's incredibly portable. The Hover camera also has the ability to shoot video in 4K resolution.

----------


## Airicist

Zero Zero Hover Cam: review

Published on Jan 4, 2017




> This selfie-drone recognizes, finds and auto records its owner


"This selfie-drone recognizes, finds and auto-records its owner"
The humble selfie takes to the skies, allowing you to leave your phone in your pocket.

by James Trew
January 3, 2017

----------


## Airicist

The Hover Camera is more selfie shooter than drone

Published on Jan 10, 2017




> The Hover camera is more for capturing rare angles in selfies than working as a traditional drone. 
> 
> When its protected propellers are open, the Hover uses a 13-MP lens to shoot photos or capture 4K video. The camera uses built-in facial recognition software to target the users' face and independently snap pictures.

----------


## Airicist

Live your journey with Hover Camera Passport

Published on May 3, 2017




> How do you live your journey? With Hover Camera Passport, an easy to use, portable, and safe flying camera, capturing your moments from unique angles can be done with just a tap of a button. Just watch how Instagrammer Emilia, @_pommegranate, lives her journey in Hallstatt, Austria. 
> 
> Your journey is your own. Like your personal photographer, Hover Camera Passport drone will automatically follow you around and take photos and video of your moments in 13MP and 4K. Capture all your moments in your next adventure, near or far, with Hover Camera Passport, now available to buy at Apple. Learn more at: GetHover.com/Apple

----------


## Airicist

Hover 2 - 4K autonomous drone, reinvented with A.I.

Published on Nov 14, 2018




> From the makers of the award winning Hover Camera Passport, Hover is excited to unveil the next generation of autonomous drones, the Hover 2, reinvented with groundbreaking A.I. technology.
> 
> Hover 2 introduces an entirely new drone experience giving you gorgeous shots of your life from every angle with unprecedented ease in 4K video and 12MP photos.

----------

